# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box  HOT UPDATE | Avatorbox 5.700.exe | Mstar Direct Imei Repair Added All CPU'S

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *21 October 2011*    *What is new:*  *
**************************  Ver5.700 (2011-10-21 *********************
    New features:
    1    [MSTAR] DIRECT IMEI REPAIR (including Micromax X550 Supported)
          [MSTAR]All MSTAR CPU SUPPORTED TILL NOW
    2    [SPD] Support SC6610/20 serial flash
    3    [All Chips] Support new serial flash memory: 
         SF_W25Q16CV
         SF_N25Q032
         SF_N25Q064     
Bug fixes:
     1.[SPD] Fix SC6600D ReadFlash
     2&#161;ê?  some tiny bug fixed*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         *<< New Revolution Fast pinout Detection tool For all Chinese Phones >>*    
Best Regards,
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

